

Finally Microsoft is putting IE6 to death - brlewis
http://creativebits.org/webdev/finally_microsoft_putting_ie6_death

======
icey
Microsoft is not putting IE6 to death any more than they did when they
released IE7... Which was also distributed via Automatic Update iirc.

